
After ban on 59 Chinese apps, Indian government blocks 47 more - samrohn
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/business/india-business/after-ban-on-59-chinese-apps-government-blocks-47-more/articleshow/77192075.cms
======
mytailorisrich
India's apparently just lost building a new railway between Chabahar, Iran and
Afghanistan following a huge security and development deal between Iran and
China.

May be related...

~~~
jagannathtech
Iran officials said it was fake news

~~~
mytailorisrich
Well, we'll see when it's done. Iran obviously does not want to do anything
against India, including make them lose face, and they probably don't want to
become too reliant on China either, however it is obvious that China is much
better positioned to develop a strong partnership with Iran.

